# Bear & Timmy



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

..........


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very cute pups. :smile:

Where were you when you took care of them?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What sweeties! They look so soft any puppy-like. Sure miss those days... :wink:

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

aww cuties! smart dogs know they're carnivores!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That is so awesome! Judging by your attire, you are more than a hero to just those dogs. 
Thank you for your service.

Gina


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

...........


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Orange said:


> Harrkim, Good times in Iraq.
> 
> Khan, I would do it again if only my mind was stronger.
> 
> That fireplace in the background was actually some of my handy engineering. Had to seal it up with mud. Do not even have a clue what the thing was that I used. But it sure did keep the dogs and us warm at night. :biggrin:


Awesome job!!! And thank you very much for the time you put in for us. :smile:


----------

